# [Review] Vergleich zwischen AKG K 272 HD und Denon AH-D 2000



## Sync (15. März 2011)

*Der Vergleich befindet sich in Arbeit. Anregungen,Kritik und Vorschläge sind erwünscht und gehasst *

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Kritisieren.

*Vorwort:*
Als erstes vorweg:
Dieser Test ist subjektiv und sollte bei einer Kaufentscheidung höchstens als kleiner Wegweiser und niemals als aussagekräftige Entscheidung dienen.

*Testequipment:*

AKG K 272 HD
Denon AH-D 2000
Onkyo TX-7730
Kenwood DP-3090
Wen es interessiert: Verbunden mit Oehlbach NF SET ICE BLUE 50cm


Die Kopfhörer werden mit den gelieferten 6,35 mm Klinkenadapter am Onkyo TX-7730 angeschlossen.

*Technische Daten:*

AKG K 272 HD (Laut AKG START)

Gewicht: 240g
Empfindlichkeit (dB/mW, dB/V) 91, 104
Übertragungsbereich (Hz-kHz): 16-28
Nennbelastbarkeit (mW): 200
Nennimpedanz (Ohm): 55
Vario Klinkenstecker (3,5mm/6,3mm)
Wechselbare Ohrpolster
Bügelautomatik (patentiert)
Bruchsicherer Metall-Bügel
Kabel, sauerstoffrei 99,99% (3m)
Einseitige Kabelführung
Klinkenstecker und Kontakte, hartvergoldet
Membran in patentierter Varimotion-Technik
Dynamisch geschlossen
NdFe Magnet
(SA-)CD-DVD(A)-DAT-geeignet
Für portable MP3,CD, MD und PC/Notebook geeignet

Denon AH-D 2000 (Laut DENON DE | Denon Electronic Products)

Geschlossener dynamischer Kopfhörer
Membran-Gehäuse akustisch optimiert
Mikrofaser Membran
Treiber: 50mm Neodym-Magnet
Kopfhörer-Bügel: Leichter Magnesium-Rahmen
Ohrpolster: Leder
Impedanz: 25 Ohm
Wirkungsgrad: 106 dB/mW
Maximal-Belastbarkeit: 1.800 mW
Übertragungsbereich 5 - 45.000 Hz
Anschlusskabel + Stecker : 3m Kabel mit 3,5mm Stereo-Mini-Klinke (Aluminium vergoldet)
Zubehör: 6,3mm Stereo-Klinken-Adapter (Aliminium-vergoldet)
Gewicht (ohne Kabel) 350g



*Verpackung/Ersteindruck:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von Außen sehen beide Verpackungen schlicht und einfach aus. Keine übertriebenen Abbildungen um das Produkt eventuell zu beschönigen. Finde ich persönlich sehr ansprechend.
Die Denon-Verpackung erlaubt noch einen Blick ins Innere und zeigt die Hälfte des Kopfhörers.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Inneren liegt der AKG auf einer Pappe, die den Kopfhörer (der sich in Folie Befindet) sehr schön präsentiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Denon allerdings ist einfach nur auf einem Plastikuntergrund befestigt. Sieht unspektakulär aus und das ist es auch.


Die Präsentation des Kopfhörers gefällt mir bei AKG wesentlich besser. 
Bei Beiden fehlen mir allerdings zusätzliche Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten, wie eine Ledertasche oder Ähnliches.
Für den Preis der Kopfhörer sollte meines Erachtens eine Aufbewahrungs- oder Präsentiermöglichkeit dabei sein (siehe AKG K-701) 
(Bei meinem AKG K 518 LE war sogar eine schicke Ledertasche dabei)

*Verarbeitung:*

_AKG K 272 HD_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bügelautomatik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der AKG wirkt optisch sehr hochwertig doch der Eindruck schwindet, wenn man den Kopfhörer in die Hände nimmt und ihn genau betrachtet.
Er ist sehr leicht und der Kunststoff, aus dem der Kopfhörer hergestellt wurde "knartscht" und fühlt sich "billig" an. Das AKG Logo ist ein einfacher Aufkleber der auf den Kopfhörer geklebt wurde.
Dennoch scheint er robust zu sein und könnte wohl den einen oder anderen Sturz unbeschadet überstehen. 

_Denon AH-D 2000_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Denon wirkt optisch durch seine Einfachheit hochwertig. Beim Anheben fällt einem sofort das höhere Gewicht auf. Das liegt sicherlich auch an den ausgewählten Materialien aus denen der Kopfhörer besteht.
Die Ohrmuschelpolsterung besteht beim Denon aus Leder und nicht aus Stoff wie beim AKG, wie sich der Unterschied beim Tragen bemerkbar macht, werde ich weiter Unten beschreiben.

Ich finde den AKG sowie den Denon vom optischen her sehr gelungen und würde keinen von beiden ablehnen. Dennoch würde man sicherlich den AKG als den Teureren bezeichnen, da er „aufwendiger“ aussieht.

Aber warum viel schreiben? Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Tragekomfort:*

_AKG K 272 HD _

Der AKG sitzt sofort bequem. Die Ohrmuscheln umschließen mit ihren weichen Stoff-Polstern zumindest meine Ohren perfekt und klemmen nichts ein und drücken nicht.
Der Bügel passt sich durch AKGs Bügelautomatik von alleine an und sitzt auch sofort bequem, es ist kein nachjustieren nötig. Das Lederband drückt nicht und das geringe Gewicht des Kopfhörers ist auch nach längerer Tragzeit nicht spürbar. Nach kurzer Zeit erinnert nur noch die Musik einen daran, dass man einen Kopfhörer trägt.

_Denon AH-D 2000_

Hier gibt es keine Bügelautomatik und dennoch sitzt er bei mir sehr gut.
Die Ohrmuscheln umschließen auch hier meine Ohren mit der Lederpolsterung weich und perfekt.
Das höhere Gewicht macht sich im Gegensatz zum Gewicht des AKG doch schon etwas bemerkbar, stört aber nicht. Auch nach längerer Zeit stört Dieses nicht, da der Kopfhörer (zumindest bei mir) nicht drück oder rutscht. 


Dennoch würde ich den AKG als bequemeren von beiden Bezeichnen.
Er wiegt einfach weniger und das Bügelsystem macht seinen Job hervorragend.


_Hitzeentwicklung:_

Es gibt anscheinend Berichte, dass bei geschlossenen Kopfhörern sich eine Art Hitzestau bildet.
Ich hätte erwartet, dass so etwas beim Denon geschieht, da das Leder eine Hitzeentwicklung unterstützen würde. Aber selbst nach drei Stunden konnte ich keine störende Wärmeentwicklung feststellen sowohl beim Denon als auch beim AKG.

*Isolation:*

Wenn man den AKG K 272 HD aufsetzt gibt es bei mir zumindest dieses - *„FUMMP“ - und weg ist die Außenwelt*. Ich höre wenn die Musik läuft wirklich nichts mehr von der Außenwelt. Nach Berichten meiner Eltern können sie auch fast keine Musik „mithören“.

Der Denon schirmt die Außenwelt nicht schlechter ab als der AKG. ABER! Trotz seiner geschlossenen Bauweise lässt er doch einiges an Musik nach Außen und die Mitmenschen werden zum Mithören "gezwungen".

*Klangbeurteilung und Hörempfinden:*

Nach mehreren Stunden Spielzeit würde ich sagen, dass sich beide Kopfhörer eingespielt haben. Vor allem der AKG hat einiges ans Tiefgang und Dynamik dazugewonnen.
Beim Denon hat sich meines Erachtens nicht so viel wie beim AKG getan aber hat dennoch an Räumlichkeit und Deteailreichtum zugelegt.

- Die folgenden Hörempfinden sind rein subjektiv und ersetzen kein Probehören!! -

Bei der Wahl von Hörbeispielen habe ich versucht eine Mischung zu finden, in denen sich beide Kopfhörer gut präsentieren können aber dennoch beweisen müssen. Ich hoffe ich habe eine gute Wahl getroffen. Ich persönlich bin recht zufrieden mit meiner Wahl.

Zuspieler war der Onkyo TX-7730 der die Daten von einem Kenwood DP-3090 erhalten hat.

_Celine Dion – I'm alive_

Dieses Lied ist eines meiner Lieblinge wenn es darum geht, Klangeigenschaften eines Kopfhörers oder Lautsprechers zu beurteilen.

Beide Kopfhörer bringen die Dynamik des Songs richtig gut heraus, es macht Spaß zuzuhören, wie sich das Lied langsam aufbaut.
Die Instrumente werden klar und deutlich wiedergegeben. Der AKG ist sogar etwas klarer als der Denon. Der Denon schafft es aber im Gegensatz zum AKG Celine Dions Stimme richtig in Pose zu bringen. Sie hat die nötige Power und Wärme. Beim AKG geht die Stimme etwas unter. Grund dafür ist wohl, dass beim Denon die Höhen und Bässe etwas angehoben sind, dennoch gehen die Mitten nicht unter und werden vom Denon präzise wiedergegeben.
Beim AKG kommen die Mitten besser zum Vorschein aber das Schlagzeug geht etwas unter. Anscheinend hat der AKG nicht genügen „Kraft“ um Celines Stimme und das rhythmusangebende Schlagzeug richtig im Lied zu präsentieren.

Analytisch – neutral würde ich hier auf jeden Fall den AKG bezeichnen. Nicht atemberaubend aber auch nicht langweilig gibt er den Song wieder. Man kann alle Instrumente genau bestimmen und die Räumlichkeit ist sehr gut.
Dennoch klarer Sieger für mich ist hier der Denon. Er klingt wärmer und hat die nötige "Power" für Celines Stimme. Auch die Ortungsschärfe ist sehr gut. 

_Michael Jackson – Black or white_

Der King of Pop darf natürlich nicht fehlen, auch weil er einer meiner Lieblinge ist.

Beide Kopfhörer zeigen auch hier, was für eine Dynaik dieses Lied aufweist. Die Räumlichkeit, die beide Kopfhörer an Tag bringen ist erstaunlich.
Der AKG bringt die Gitarre gut in Szene, stellt sie aber auch nicht in den Vordergrund. 
Michaels Stimme klingt sehr klar aber leider auch etwas kraftlos. Dennoch macht es ernormen Spaß dieses Lied mit dem AKG zu hören. Hier stimmt (fast) Alles!

Der Denon präsentiert die Anfangs“szene“ etwas dumpf und trocken. Als der "eigentliche" Song dann endlich beginnt, haut der Denon einen Satten Bass, eine sehr gute Räumlichkeit und Dynamik heraus, so dass ich sogar Gänsehaut bekommen. M.J. Stimme klingt viel lebendiger als beim AKG  und auch das Schlagzeug wird wesentlich besser zur Geltung gebracht. 

Dennoch bringt der AKG die einzelnen Instrumente besser zum Vorschein, macht aber nicht ganz so viel Spaß wie der Denon, der durch seinen Tiefgang hier die Nase vorn hat. Der Bass ist kein Gedröhne, sondern kommt wirklich nur dann und knackig, wenn er es soll. Einfach nur schön zu hören.

_Madonna – Like a prayer_

Ja vom King of Pop geht es zur Popqueen.
Wie bei M.J. Zeigen sich beide Kophörer von der Dynamik unbeeindruckt und bringen eine Räumlichkeit von sehr guter Qualität hervor. Madonnas Stimme wird dieses Mal von beiden Kopfhörer gut wiedergegeben. Sie geht weder an einer Stelle unter, noch ist sie überbetont.
Nur die Wärme des Liedes geht beim AKG etwas verloren. Da macht sich der bessere Tiefgang des Denons wieder bemerkbar. 
Den Chor, der das Lied über seine ganze Länge verfolgt, wird vom AKG meines Erachtens etwas überbetont, stört aber nicht wesentlich, sodass ich hier mit beiden Kopfhörern ein wahres Hörerlebens feiern darf.

_Bach – Brandenburger Konzerte #2 .1 Allegro_

Nachdem ich mit beiden Kopfhörern dieses Stück erforscht habe, ist mir sofort klar, hierfür wurder der AKG K 272 HD gebaut. Es ist phenomenal was der AKG hier leistet. Ich kann wirklich jedes Instrument genau heraushören und in den Raum setzen.  Ich habe dieses Stück damals in der Schule analysiert und erstmal die Noten ausgekramt. Es macht Spaß, dass man wirklich genau hören kann, was die einzelnen Instrumente spielen und dass man das auf dem Notenblatt auch genau so verfolgen kann. Einfach nur klasse!
Der Denon macht seine Arbeit auch gut, kommt aber hier an die analytische Neutralität des AKG nicht ran.


_Peter Fox – Stadtaffe_

Dieses Lied lebt von seinem Bass, den der Denon super wiedergibt. Ich glaube hier ist es mit dem Denon so, wie es beim AKG bei Bach ist. Er scheint dafür gemacht zu sein Peter Fox zu spielen.
Der Bass ist knackig und zieht sich ohne Dröhnen über das gesamte Lied.
Die Instrumente sind trotz des Basses sehr klar zu hören und werden in keinster Weise über“dröhnt“.
Der AKG schafft es nicht so tief zu gehen und die Bässe so schön wiederzugeben wie der Denon, er bleibt neutral und das kann einen bei so einem Song stören.
Wenn man die Preise der Kopfhörer vergleicht schlägt sich der AKG aber dennoch gut. Die Instrumente werden sachlich-neutral wiedergegeben.


_Enrique Iglesias – Hero_

Beide Kopfhörer geben das Gitarrenspiel am Anfang sehr schön und natürlich wieder.
Auch Enriques Stimme wird sehr gut wiedergegeben. Der Aufbau der Instrumente ist mit beiden Kopfhörern ohne Einbußen verfolgbar. Aber auch hier bringt der Denon durch seinen Tiefgang Wärme ins geschehen, die der AKG nicht bringen kann. Die Streicher und Enriques Stimme klingen einfach wärmer als beim AKG. Erst dadurch kann ich mich in das Lied hineinfühlen.

Weiter Lieder sowie Filme und Spiele folgen...

Kommen wir nun zu den PC- Spielen.

Ich habe jetzt längere Zeit CSS und Battlefield Bad Company 2 mit beiden Kopfhörern gezockt und schreibe einige wenige Sätze dazu.

Aufgefallen ist mir sofort, dass beide Kopfhörer wesentlich besser klingen als mein Gamecom Headset.

Die Ortungseigenschaften des AKG bei CSS sind sehr gut. Man hört genau wo sich ein Gegner befindet. 
Allerdings wirken Gewehrschüsse und Explosionen etwas flach, stört aber nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr, da man sich schnell daran gewöhnt.

Der Denon bringt hier den nötigen "WUMMS" noch dazu. Seine Ortungseigenschaften sind mindestens genau so gut wie beim AKG.


Bei Battlefield gefällt mir auch der Denon persönlich besser. 
Die Explosionen und Geräusche die entstehen, wenn Gebäude zusammenkrachen klingen einfach nur toll.
Es macht richtig Spaß zu zocken und will gar nicht aufhören. *Achtung Suchtgefahr!* 
Auch die Ortung der Gegner ist sehr gut.

Der AKG hat auch hier das Problem, dass Explosionen etc einfach zu flach klingen. Obwohl die Ortung des AKG einfach nur wunderbar ist - Punkt für den Denon.




*Erstes Fazit:*

Ich muss sagen, dass beide Kopfhörer ihre Stärken und Schwächen haben.
Beim Denon geraten die Mitten ab und zu etwas zu sehr in den Hintergrund und beim AKG vermisse ich die Bässe etwas. 
Der Denon schafft es Wärme ins Geschehen zu bringen, der AKG dagegen bleibt neutral Trocken. Vor allem bei klassischer Musik zeigt der AKG was er kann, neutral und sehr analytisch kann man Stücke verfolgen und sie genießen. Aber auch Madonna und MJ hören sich beim AKG echt gut an. Er braucht sich für seinen geringen Preis überhaupt nicht vor dem Denon AH-D 2000 zu verstecken.
Der Denon allerdings ist mein privater Favourit. Er gibt die Musik, die ich persönlich meist höre, so wieder, wie ich es mir wünsche.

Wenn ich zocken möchte, greife ich lieber zum Denon, da er einfach mehr Spaß macht. Wenn es allerdings nur um die Ortung der Gegner geht, kann man auch ruhig den AKG nehmen.

Der Preis-Leistungssieger ist allerdings der AKG, obwohl er ganze 100 Euro billiger ist sind es "nur" die typischen Unterschiede von Denon und AKG die ihn für mich auf Position 2 bringen.
Vor allem bei Neutralität schiebt er sich vor den Denon.
Der AKG ist auch mein persönlicher Preis/Leistungssieger. Man kann ihn ohne weitere Einschränkungen empfehlen!!

Achtung: Das ist ein vorläufiges Ergebnis. Der Text beinhaltet bestimmt auch noch Grammatik sowie Rechtschreibfehler, die ich mit der Zeit zu korrigieren versuche. ​


----------



## PEG96 (15. März 2011)

Der Vergleich ist gut gelungen
Mir fehlt jedoch etwas sehr wichtiges: Was ist mit der Bühne???


----------



## Lee (15. März 2011)

Mir gefällt das Review. Wie im Titel beschrieben, es zeigt den Unterschied zwischen AKG und Denon. Und gerade der Punkt wird meiner Meinung nach deutlich. Weiterhin sind hast du durchaus brauchbare Klangbeschreibungen eingebracht.

Ach und bezüglich des Mangels an Zubehör in Form einer Tasche wie du sie vom K518 kennst. Wozu sollte für einen Kopfhörer, der hauptsächlich für den Studio/Heim Einsatz gedacht ist, eine Tasche beiliegen? Das macht einfach keinen Sinn. Weiterhin würde das bei Kopfhörern dieser Größe schon eine etwas größere Tasche sein müssen, was wiederum den Preis in die Höhe treibt. Und zumindest der Preis vom AKG ist mehr als fair, meine ich.


----------



## PEG96 (15. März 2011)

Naja bei meinen hd650 war auch eine aufbewahrungsbox dabei, also das sollte für den hersteller schon möglich sein


----------



## Lee (15. März 2011)

Ja, der Senni kostet aber auch das doppelte vom AKG 
Bei meinem K701 war ja auch so eine Art Ständer dabei. Das beim Denon nichts dabei ist, ist zwar schade aber, was solls. Bei Denon bekommt man dafür den Markennamen


----------



## Altair7 (15. März 2011)

Ich finde die Bilder super, da sie aufgrund ihrer "amateurhaften" Aufnahme das wirkliche Aussehen darstellen.
Auch wenn der Blitz vielleicht die Farben verfälscht. So wusste ich bei meinem AKG k 242 bis zum "in den Händen halten" nicht, wie der Bügelgummi aussieht.

eine Aufbewahrungsbox wie beim AKG 271 wäre zwar nett gewesen, hätte allerding den Preis erhöht. Da kann man sich auch einen selber basteln.
was ich interessant finde ist, dass die beiden KH einen relativ großen Preisunterschied haben.

btw. schöner Review


----------



## Sync (15. März 2011)

danke danke 

ja der blitz meiner cam ist nervig.. aber diese "perfekten" bilder kann ich persönlich sowieso nicht leiden 
morgen setze ich mich noch an ein paar andere lieder und werd auch nen film und die spieletauglichkeit unter die lupe nehmen


----------



## Madz (15. März 2011)

Teste mal mit "in for the kill"! Das Lied geht so auf den Bass.


----------



## PEG96 (15. März 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Ja, der Senni kostet aber auch das doppelte vom AKG
> Bei meinem K701 war ja auch so eine Art Ständer dabei. Das beim Denon nichts dabei ist, ist zwar schade aber, was solls. Bei Denon bekommt man dafür den Markennamen


 
Naja ich hab meinen für so um 200€ bekommen, da ich jemanden kenne, der bei senni arbeitet


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. März 2011)

Schönes Review, zeigt auch sehr gut die typischen Unterschiede zwischen AKG- und Denon-Kopfhörern. An dem Text solltest du noch ein bisschen arbeiten (Schreibfehler ausmerzen, Layout ansehnlicher machen).
Ich nehms gleich in die Review-Übersicht auf.
Danke für das informative Review!


----------



## Sync (15. März 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Schönes Review, zeigt auch sehr gut die typischen Unterschiede zwischen AKG- und Denon-Kopfhörern. An dem Text solltest du noch ein bisschen arbeiten (Schreibfehler ausmerzen, Layout ansehnlicher machen).
> Ich nehms gleich in die Review-Übersicht auf.
> Danke für das informative Review!


 
Ja hehe, befindet sich noch in Arbeit.. aber wollte schonmal uppen.. damit ich mich besser fühle..nachher geht noch mein etextdatei verloren , dann hab ichs wenigstens hier.. 

danke für die positiven antworten und fürs in die übersicht nehmen 

morgen folgen weitere songs und die fehler werden ausradiert


----------

